# Blitze erzeugen



## Xonic (20. April 2001)

Oft sieht man in graphiken absolut scharfe Blitze (und andere geile Effekte)

wie macht man die (bestimmt mit nem Plugin- aber mit welchem...)?


----------



## Quentin (20. April 2001)

hehe, das geht mit ein paar kleinen schritten

steht aber heutzutage schon auf jeder tutorials-seite dabei....

sieh dir mal die links unten auf der page an, da wirst du sicher fündig.

die schritte sind soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur folgende:

- verlauf
- differenzwolken
- tonwertkorrektur
- invertieren
- einfärben

fertig 


hope that helps


----------



## ME (23. April 2001)

Und wie bekomm ich dann einen Blitz hin, der sich verzweigt ?????
(so wie in wirklichkeit)


----------



## Xonic (23. April 2001)

Ich würde dazu eine neue Ebene erstellen, mit bissel Tranzparenz und so und dort nochmal so nen Blitz erzeugen (evtl drehen)-->ein abzweig....ganz schön aufwendig

achso und ich hab mal eine Action gefunden die is eigentlich supi (bis auf das da keine Abzweige sind)

http://www.graphics4all.de/actions/atn/lightning.zip


----------



## Scalé (23. April 2001)

Not Found


----------



## Xonic (7. Mai 2001)

Was denn nicht gefunden....?


----------



## Scalé (8. Mai 2001)

die lightning.zip


----------



## Xonic (8. Mai 2001)

Wie wärs mit http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/actions/atn/lightning.zip

?


----------



## Scalé (8. Mai 2001)

THX.
der andere link oben ging net


----------

